# Whats the best way to gain weight after an IBS attack?



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

I lost about 7 Lbs after this last IBS-D attack that i had which lasted close to 2 weeks. I just started taking fiber and now im back to solid. I think I can start trying to eat regular food again. I have been eating mostly brown rice for the last 2 weeks. I have never lost this much weight due to an IBS attack. Im wondering what i should do to gain it back. Im already thin to begin with so for me losing 7Lbs makes me really underweight. Ive been trying to eat small meals but more frequently instead of eating huge meals because if i eat huge meals it could start another IBS attack. So ive been trying to eat 4-5 small meals instead of 3 large ones. If anyone has any suggestions on certain foods that could gain some weight but wont cause an IBS attack, let me know. Ive been thinking of eating alot of baked potatoes as they are high in calories and they dont seem to upset my stomach.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Small frequent meals may be the way to go because the colon is more active after every meal but is much more active after a large meal when you haven't eaten recently.If you can tolerate a bit of fat with the meals a little olive oil or a couple of almonds with the meals adds a fair number of calories without a lot of volume. You may also want to add in some lean protien. White fishes and skinless chicken breast. If you add veggies stick with steamed at first and also you can add some easy to digest fruits (like white grapes and berries) or add some canned or cooked fruit (like applesauce).Canned or cooked fruit will have the sorbitol destroyed. Drain the juice well from canned fruit, either the corn syrup or the excess fructose from the fruit could be a problem.If you tolerate Ensure that can be an easy way to add some calories and get a fair amount of nutrients in.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

You could try making a PBandJ. Using almond butter, whatever bread you tolerate, and organic raspberry spread. I eat it later in the day b\c my stomach seems to be less active then. Almond butter has about 90 calories in one tbs.


----------



## bride2be (Jul 31, 2009)

When I first started experiencing IBS-D symptoms I lost about 20 pounds. My doctor suggested Ensure to gain some weight, and it worked well for me. I drank the vanilla kind, the chocolate seemed to upset my tummy for some reason. It's also gluten and lactose free so it's easy on sensitive tummies


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Glenda thats some good information for gaining weight. But I was talking about foods that are high in fat or protein that wont bother IBS. As most high fat or high protein foods can start an IBS attack. So although all that information is fine, i was asking if anyone knows of certain foods that you can eat that will make you gain weight but will not start an IBS attack. All that information is basic nutrition facts, it doesnt help me with IBS.


----------



## mztummy (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you so mch for posting this information as it confirms the approach I am taking. I too have been struggling to put weight back on from a bout with the stomach flu and ongoing IBS attacks. I was stablized about Memorial day through last week when I had another attack. From the flu in March to Memorial Day I was down about 20-25 pounds depending on the scale. It has been slow going but in the last two months I have put 5 pounds back on eating about 35-40-25 over the course of four small meals. The problem I am dealing with on top of it has been a lack of appetite but knowing I must eat something or really risk my health. I found an English muffin with dairy free spread or either peanut or almond butter with fruit spread or banana slices worked better to start the morning. Usually go for glass of soy milk or tea. Mid morning snack of applesauce cup and handful of almonds or a banana and Luna bar. About 1pm I usually go for a turkey sandwich, sushi, grilled chicken breast on whole grain bun or the leftovers from dinner the night before. Then about 6pm lean protein grilled or baked with steamed rice or baked potato and steamed veggies. I try to stay at the correct portion size but may go a bit extra on SF if I am still a bit hungry. The hard thing to do has been being patient about the weight coming back on. Probably because clothes don't fit and I really don't want to go buy new ones to have the weight suddenly come back. So I have been doing a lot of clothing alterations to save money and keep my nice dress clothes in use. Good luck gaining the weight back.


----------

